

Ask HN: How are you liking Gmail's new call feature? - fjabre

I've been a longtime Skype user and finding it hard to break away but offering call out functionality for free is very tempting, even if it's only US based numbers.<p>I'm curious as to how the rest of the community is finding this new feature..
======
exline
Works as advertised. I use both Skype and GTalk. Skype seems to do a better
job at noise cancellation. But the new call feature, since it is free, has
replaced my skype out calls.

